# Linty Fresh Packaging



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Linty fresh is a good sized small one-man outfit, where did he get his packaging at? I assume he ordered high quantity considering it must be more cost effective for a small business. He also has custom mailers.

Anyone know where he gets is packaging done?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Do you have a picture you can upload?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

yes a picture would be great


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Eric would probably tell you where he had them printed.

Here's a photo of the package:
New packaging! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Places like Uline Self-Seal White Stay Flats carry these type of envelopes. 

While nice, they are heavier than poly bags. So expect your postage to be higher shipping in them.

If you have a screen printer setup, you can print them yourself with waterbased inks. Otherwise, Uline can also print them for you.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Sorry, Joe ... I should've mentioned that the package is a folded box. Looking again at the photo it does appear to be an envelope but those are actually the flat boxes.


----------



## queerrep (Jul 18, 2006)

Here's a folded one:
Bundle Box! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

queerrep said:


> Eric would probably tell you where he had them printed.
> 
> Here's a photo of the package:
> New packaging! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


No, Eric will definitely not tell you where he had them printed. I've read through his entire blog archives, as well as watched all of his videos and his 2-hour video chat, and he's definitely not giving away any of his secrets any time soon. It's kinda like security, because it's something that separates him from the rest, and I don't think he wants to give that away quite yet, while he's still in his early stages.

I'm sure if you look around long enough you can find something to suit your needs 

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Does anyone know of a place that will print black onto white boxes and mailers for cheap besides uline? uline is a little overpriced. From what I have heard, a screenprinter with water based inks may be your best bet but they will charge around $0.50 per print.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

queerrep said:


> Here's a folded one:
> Bundle Box! on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


Yeah, he uses both the flat envelopes as well as the boxes. Both can be purchased at uline

Literature Mailers - White


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

guys, for the boxes how about finding the box, and haveing yourself or your friend screen em,, 
Just a thought


----------



## Sicboy Worldwide (Dec 12, 2008)

I really like the packaging for linty fresh!! I hope all of us can find our own niche packaging that sets us apart from eachother. Maybe the same type of package unit but at least graphics that make it seem original and unique to our selves and product... This forum rocks!!!!


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, this is specifically for apparel companies, not screen printing companies. We would have to find a screen printer first, which brings your cost to about $1 a box which isn't very practical. Unless I am missing something. 

I am hoping someone out there knows a more cost effective way to have it done! Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Seems to me a buck a box is perfectly practical. Either it's a value-adder and you can pass it on in the mailing fee, or it isn't... in which case there's no point in doing it anyway.

In other words, a dollar isn't much and if it isn't worth a dollar, maybe it's not worth doing.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

point proven, although a dollar goes a long way when it turns into $1,000+


----------



## lburton3 (Aug 14, 2008)

Robert H said:


> Well, this is specifically for apparel companies, not screen printing companies. We would have to find a screen printer first, which brings your cost to about $1 a box which isn't very practical. Unless I am missing something.
> 
> I am hoping someone out there knows a more cost effective way to have it done! Anyone? Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?


I'm sure you can do it for less than a dollar. You can buy the packages themselves for a few cents each (maybe 10-20 cents or so), then screen print them yourself. Since you'll be using water-based inks, I'm pretty sure that means you won't need any sort of flash dryer. They would be able to air dry.. So this means you need a screen, the equipment to make the screen, ink, and a squeegee... If you made in bulk, your price per piece would probably be a lot less than a dollar, depending on how many you make (several hundred?).

Another thought - just make a ghetto stencil with cardboard, and spray paint it. If you're not down with that, then use water-based inks with your ghetto stencil.

Who knows - be creative.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Robert H said:


> point proven, although a dollar goes a long way when it turns into $1,000+


Absolutely, and it's definitely worth trying to keep unit prices down to maximise profit margins. But sometimes the pursuit of a better price can get in the way of just starting.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, what size box or poly bag would I need for a tshirt?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

SoloStampede said:


> Hey, what size box or poly bag would I need for a tshirt?


The standard envelope size for shirts is 9 X 12. Box could be smaller because it is taller.


----------



## sg613 (Jul 19, 2007)

Uline (the Canadian site) has the exact same envelopes used by Linty fresh. If you look under "custom" is was $675 for 1000 mailers with a 1 color print. I don't know about the boxes though.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

SoloStampede said:


> Hey, what size box or poly bag would I need for a tshirt?


I buy the 12 x 15.5 inch ones because they're also big enough for hoodies.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Rodney,

How does that fair with shipping cost through endicia?

FYI: I found out who does the Linty Fresh packaging. He used some small local company that didn't have much of a website. Not really worth linking.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

contact this guy right here [email protected]

If I remember right he might be the one who does the linty fresh boxes. He quoted me under a buck for the printing for 100 boxes. He is a great guy and should be able to help you guys.


----------



## xbrandon408x (Jan 24, 2008)

Its just a stiff mailer he got from uline theres a custom section at uline where you can get mailers printed


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Robert H said:


> FYI: I found out who does the Linty Fresh packaging. He used some small local company that didn't have much of a website. Not really worth linking.


Noted above.


----------



## jmintz2001 (Mar 4, 2012)

Guys,

If you need help in getting your boxes or packages screen printed let me know and I'll see if I can help you out. 

You can purchase the boxes, have em drop shipped to me, I'll print them, and send them over to you. Send me an email and we can talk. 

I'm a small, one man, operation, but I've been printing for over 6 years, have a full shop, and I'll work with you guys. 

I have a day job, but I'll be leaving it in 2 years, so eventually I want to go full time with my shop, but if I can help you guys be successfull in your shops, then by all means, send me an email.

Take care!


----------

